# darko breaks his hand



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

darko broke his hand in the final minutes of yesterdays game and played through it. i heard they did x-rays the next morning and found it was broken. could explain his awkward play. 

at the bottom


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

That is so ironic..Anyway this season will teach a lot to this kid.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that sucks. this is a big offseason for him, he has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

to his memory: he is the youngest player who won the NBA title.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I KNEW IT. If you were watching him closely, it was on the play he got fouled on. Who was it, Devean George? Nice job BeBop. You broke the kids hand.

But yeah he was holding it the rest of the game, and the rebound he grabbed was one handed. He tried to come out.

Really sucks for the kid though, I'm sure that put a damper on his ability to celebrate with the rest of the team.

He's really had an awful season when you think about it. I don't know if his confidence could get any lower.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

That explains a lot, I was just about to create a thread critquing his effort. I can't believe he got his hand broken, that's.... really weird. 

Anymore info on how this happened?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*......................*

He broke his hand because he doesn't know how to play the game, the right way. :uhoh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> That explains a lot, I was just about to create a thread critquing his effort. I can't believe he got his hand broken, that's.... really weird.
> 
> Anymore info on how this happened?


Remember when he drove to the basket and got hacked by I think Devean Bebop George? I believe that's when, because I saw him holding his hand after that.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

That kinda sucks for him, why all his teammates are partying, he's got a borken hand.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I was watching the game and his play and thinking to myself, "I know he's raw, but this is ridiculous." You could also see him holding his hand and hunched over every chance he got out there.

Also, I don't think its the broken hand that will sour his championship experience. Its probably the fact that he was completely uninvolved in the team this year.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

i was wondering why he was msiing all the easiest shots...I thought he was a big bust
.guess i was wrong.I feel terrible for judging him so quickly


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

When he shot his free throws I made the comment that it doesn't even look like he's trying to make them because they looked rushed and awkward, now I know why.

This really sucks for him.

He's supposed to try out for his national team in a week or so. His summer could be in real jeopardy which is the worst thing that could possibly happen. He missed last summer and was never able to get into the flow of the NBA.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

i saw that something was up with how he shot his free throws, it lookled like he wasnt trying but now i know better


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

He needs to work on his conditioning. It's not his fault that he got injured but he still needs to get stronger. Most big men in the NBA take brutal pounding for 82 games a season. That's the NBA, it's very physical and guys foul hard, play hard. He hasn't even played all that much and gets injured from one play. He is still much too weak.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> to his memory: he is the youngest player who won the NBA title.


a stat thats worthless cuz he contributed absolutely nothing.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

it figures a disastrous season for him would end with a freak injury like that. but hey, the kid has a ring at 18. how many guys have toiled all their life in the nba and got none. it was a mistake for him to come over this year, he would have been better playing everyday overseas. we'll see how tough he is to overcome things. he looks like the kind of guy that looks great getting off the bus but it doesnt translate to the court. i hope i'm wrong because i have been one of his biggest supporters.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That explains it. I was really starting to wonder how much confidence he was losing on the bench, looking at his horrid movement in Game 5. Hopefully he gets better, I'd love to see him get 15-20 mpg this season.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> That kinda sucks for him, why all his teammates are partying, he's got a borken hand.


I've broken my hand a lot worse than him, and trust me you can go party and enjoy yourself with a broken hand, it's not that big of a deal.



> He hasn't even played all that much and gets injured from one play. He is still much too weak.


What, he's going to work his bones out? It was a fluke, nothing to do with his strength. Ben Wallace coulda done the same thing.

All in all, the olympics may be off, but he will have enough time to work out/play, his summer is not a bust.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> He needs to work on his conditioning. It's not his fault that he got injured but he still needs to get stronger. Most big men in the NBA take brutal pounding for 82 games a season. That's the NBA, it's very physical and guys foul hard, play hard. He hasn't even played all that much and gets injured from one play. He is still much too weak.


All it takes is one play. It was just some freak incident, like someone hit him right and his hand broke. It happens. He's probably been hit like that dozens of times and this time, it just broke his hand.

Its like that pitcher a few years back for Tampa Bay. He was just throwing a pitch and his arm shattered. It was a motion he's probably made a million times and that one time, his arm wasn't going to let it happen.

Darko may still be weak and not in the best condition, but that probably has nothing to do with that injury.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess that explains why he was miserable in his performance. He missed one seemingly easy shot and then two free throws. 

But he didn't break his hand in game 3...where he got rejected by the side of the backboard on a shot.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagles in 2003</b>!
> I guess that explains why he was miserable in his performance. He missed one seemingly easy shot and then two free throws.
> 
> But he didn't break his hand in game 3...where he got rejected by the side of the backboard on a shot.


That's just nerves. No big deal. I don't think he lacks the skill to hit the rim instead of the side of the backboard.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> What, he's going to work his bones out? It was a fluke, nothing to do with his strength. Ben Wallace coulda done the same thing.



Not quite. You can do things to strengthen the bones. Taking calcium is one way. Weightlifting is another way, and all in all just playing more physical in practice.


Its not gonna turn him into the man of steel, but it would still make him stronger than he is now.


" how many guys have toiled all their life in the nba and got none."

he was little more than a spectator. if he was a 6th, 7th, 8th or even 9th man then it would feel infinitely better. but he's an afterthought currently...


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Darko put on 20 lbs of muscle during the season.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Which hand did he break?..If he broke his right hand, he should work with his left hand and shoot with his left hand, hell do everything with his left hand and not just aid his broken hand and do nothin.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> Darko put on 20 lbs of muscle during the season.


Where'd you hear that? Darko was buff coming into the season, can't imagine he got significantly buffer during the season. He just needs to run and get used to the NBA's quick pace, I doubt he gained *20* pounds of muscle. Maybe a few pounds.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> All it takes is one play. It was just some freak incident, like someone hit him right and his hand broke. It happens. He's probably been hit like that dozens of times and this time, it just broke his hand.
> ...


Well, if you say so.. I don't know, I think his conditioning does have to do with it somewhat. Obviously if you take a whack at Boykin's hand it'll break, but if you whack at the same strength at Shaq's hand, it probably won't affect him one bit. It's like kicking a baby and a grown man, sorta. Maybe it was a freak incident, but i don't think it was.. better conditioning could have prevented that injury, imo. Anyway, I'm not an expert on anatomy, so I'm just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> Which hand did he break?..If he broke his right hand, he should work with his left hand and shoot with his left hand, hell do everything with his left hand and not just aid his broken hand and do nothin.


I'm not sure which hand it was, but he is left handed. Actually I heard he's ambidextrous, but he shoots left handed.

As for gaining 20 pounds, he was listed at 245 coming into the draft, and tonight on Letterman, Chauncey Billups mentioned Darko as 7'1, 260 lbs.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

I had read 20, but now I found a link saying 15.

http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons/0405/18/f05-156121.htm



> Milicic has put on 15 pounds of muscle, and gained endurance and flexibility. His shoulders and legs look more defined with muscle. He is listed at 7-feet, but the Pistons say he has grown three-quarters of an inch since September.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Well I dont feel bad for Darko at all. He's still young, and he still has more championships than Karl Malone and Gary Payton, so despite his broken hand and his lack of contributions for the championship, life is good fore Darko Milicic.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Too bad, but it isn't a big deal really, he'll heal up soon. Pretty good effort though, at least we know he's gonna play hard.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> The game clearly over, and the festivities to begin any moment, Joanne C. Gerstner reports that Milicic appeared to injure his hand while taking a jump shot, as a Lakers defender hit him.
> 
> He held the hand and begged to come out of the game, but Coach Larry Brown told Milicic to keep going.
> 
> ...


DetNews.Com


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Man, you hate to see a guy get hurt, but in that context, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> It's like kicking a baby and a grown man, sorta.


LMAO.......nice!  

Quote of the day right here.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Had surgury already on it. He's out at least 8 weeks. No olympics for him.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Man, you hate to see a guy get hurt, but in that context, it's pretty pathetic.


Not really.

It's not like Darko broke his hand punching a wall or something that you see way to much now. He was driving and an opposing player went for the strip, but got his hand instead. Must've been pretty hard if Darko's out 8 weeks.

Sucks for him, he really needed this offseason (Olympics, summer leagues) for his development.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> It's not like Darko broke his hand punching a wall or something that you see way to much now. He was driving and an opposing player went for the strip, but got his hand instead. Must've been pretty hard if Darko's out 8 weeks.


It's not pathetic in the severity of the contact. It's pathetic that he gets injured while playing something like 20 minutes all season. Not necessarily Darko's fault, but pathetic nonetheless.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think this injury could actually help him in some parts of his development. First, being on his non-shooting hand, he can still practice most aspects of his game, just not play in game situations. Second, he can focus on the Pistons, not on Serbia, cause he is outta the Olympics now. This will allow them to develop him how they want him developed. I am just crossing my fingers that he doesn't lose a lot because of this. He is a kid I would really like to see succeed just to silence all the bust talk.


----------

